# Spartacus @ 17 weeks



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Here is Spartacus... 17 weeks old and 23.6lbs. Trying to stay cool during the NY City heatwave. These shots were taken about 4 weeks after his recent ear cropping. Hope you guys enjoy the pics and thanks for looking!

:woof:


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

What a beautiful crop, is he from Lisa's litter?


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

He looks great!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks and no he isn't... our Spartacus is from NY City. And I think Lisa's Spartacus has since been re-named to Earl, if I recall correctly. They were born around the same time, have similar coloring (except our Spartacus does not have a white chest) and were both named Spartacus... what a small world!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

What a cutie


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Rudy4747 and She's Got Heart... you guys are way too kind! But Spartacus says thanks too!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

What a complete angel!!! I love this little guy He's gorgeous!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

He's a handsome little guy!I like the style crop you went with,it looks great on his head.Can't wait to see him grown up!


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Awesome, where in NY are you?


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

I love me some Spartacus!!!

He's looking beautiful.
The crop is VERY nice!!


Can't wait to see more of him.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

ooh i love him


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

You guys are awesome! thanks for looking and all the sweet compliments... it was with the help of fellow GP members that we were able to decide what type of crop to go with and we also appreciate the advice/care that was given to us by the forum for Spartacus throughout his cropping. 

I am actually in Ct, but my significant other lives in Bayside, Queens.

We will definitely keep posting pictures as Spartacus develops and matures!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow his ears look great. You went with the perfect style they look awesome  I can't wait to see more of this little guy


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

thanx, Krystal. Spartacus is growing up way too fast!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow! He's handsome! What a great looking little pup! That ear crop is PERFECT! Very nice.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Thnx, AdrianVall!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

great looking boi...nice ear crop came out great!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

thnx for the comp, Czar!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

he really is so cute, i can't wait to see how he grows =D


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

What a cutie, and great crop!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

thnx, Aireal and Floorcandy... they really do grow up so fast!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

OMG he is so handsome I just want to bite his little baby dog nose. Very nice crop! It fits him so well. He is turning into such a striking young man! Post more pics please! I love hims!:love2:up:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hes looking great!


----------



## Biancabandit (Aug 26, 2010)

if anyone is from or around new york please let me know if you know where i can get my pups ears cropped! hes 8 weeks old and i'd like to get them done asap. please help! thankyou


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Just PM you....lol...


----------

